# Jeff Oehlsen Tribute thread.



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

****ing ****s!:mrgreen:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Jeff has groupies?????????


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

David Frost said:


> Jeff has groupies?????????



I've been ****ing drinking!

Actually I have noticed that members seem to be cussing more. I can't help but think it has to do with jeff and his dirty ****ing mouth. :mrgreen:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

What the **** is "skyping" anyway?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Internet phone.

Chris, drinking as much as it would take to make a thread like this is dangerous. Try not to drive too fast.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

This is a commercial you could have written jeff...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vm03Dgu_yXA


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> This is a commercial you could have written jeff...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vm03Dgu_yXA


Are you sure Jeff didn't write it? :-k :lol: 

Too funny


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Tina Rempel said:


> Are you sure Jeff didn't write it? :-k :lol:
> 
> Too funny



Hmmm maybe Vince is one of his offspring? :-k


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ahhh! The power of booze! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

actually, our favorite "F" bomb is one of, if not the only, word in the language that can be used in a complete sentence in so many ways, ie: "you f 'r, you f'ing f."

versatile word, IMO.

and jeff certainly knows how to utilize it


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

One of my favorite Kevin Smith movies is Dogma, right after Clerks. There is a scene where silent jay loses it and uses **** about 15 times in a sentence.

Perfect. LOL

Chris I started making fun of commercials starting with some stupid car wax this former driver/announcer was hawking called "blue poly" in the early 80's

You could not turn on the tv without hearing jackie the jerkoff's stupid english accent selling that crap.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Nice ***king thread you SHI##er...could have put more %^$#ing thought in this B*%$hing post and done something more worthy of FU$#*ng reading...try a GHOST topic you simple Fu*&ing looser...:twisted: 

Oh and Happy Memorial Day...do something productive, drink and piss on your lawn the natural way.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

There is always the ignore function Howard. I suggest you use it.

I have no insecure need to urinate on my lawn, or a bush or a tree, as we have indoor plumbing.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> What the **** is "skyping" anyway?


I'm glad someone else didn't know what that is. But then I don't know what "twittering" is either. I've pretty much made up my mind I'm going to intentionally remain computer ignorant. The only reason I know how to type, which I'm pretty proficient at, is because my typing teacher in my senior year, was a doll, ha ha.

DFrost


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> One of my favorite Kevin Smith movies is Dogma, right after Clerks. There is a scene where silent jay loses it and uses **** about 15 times in a sentence.
> 
> Perfect. LOL.


Got to love Kevin Smith. Clerks, Clerks 2 and Mallrats, in that order.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM Rosario D...............licious. LOL


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

David Frost said:


> I'm glad someone else didn't know what that is. But then I don't know what "twittering" is either. I've pretty much made up my mind I'm going to intentionally remain computer ignorant. The only reason I know how to type, which I'm pretty proficient at, is because my typing teacher in my senior year, was a doll, ha ha.
> 
> DFrost



Skype is great! My wife uses it to chat with her sister and nephews.

I use it to make money. I give music lessons to people from all over the world.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM Rosario D...............licious. LOL


Happy thoughts. Clerks II was so full of win. Kelly and the stud......lol


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Kelly and the stud......lol

That was a good one, I did not expect that !


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

David Frost said:


> I'm glad someone else didn't know what that is. But then I don't know what "twittering" is either. I've pretty much made up my mind I'm going to intentionally remain computer ignorant. The only reason I know how to type, which I'm pretty proficient at, is because my typing teacher in my senior year, was a doll, ha ha.
> 
> DFrost


Twittering. Yet another thing I just don't get. I looked it up, it is described as follows:

"Twitter is a service for friends, family, and co–workers (and others) to communicate and stay connected through the exchange of quick, frequent answers to one simple question: What are you doing?" (in 140 characters or less per entry)

Are you kidding me????? Who the hell wants to know what the hell people are doing all day every day? I think I will sign up my dog:

"I'm going to go take a dump"
" I'm going to go piss on a bush"
"I'm eating"


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Twittering. Yet another thing I just don't get. I looked it up, it is described as follows:
> 
> "Twitter is a service for friends, family, and co–workers (and others) to communicate and stay connected through the exchange of quick, frequent answers to one simple question: What are you doing?" (in 140 characters or less per entry)
> 
> ...


Or if your Jeff...I'm beating the F*****G snot out of my dog right now:wink:


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> ...
> Are you kidding me????? Who the hell wants to know what the hell people are doing all day every day? I think I will sign up my dog:
> 
> "I'm going to go take a dump"
> ...


On the news they "featured" a cat that twittered. The cats "caretakers" would spend all day twittering for th cat since his paws were to big for the little keys..... :roll:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Tina Rempel said:


> On the news they "featured" a cat that twittered. The cats "caretakers" would spend all day twittering for th cat since his paws were to big for the little keys..... :roll:


oh my god ARE YOU KIDDING ME??? What, a bunch of cutsey kittie my pink pony giberish nonsense????? Someone just ****ing kill me now.


----------



## Debbie High (Jul 2, 2006)

Chris, I want to know what you're drinking8) .


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

I haven't known how to respond to this thread I'm working on something ](*,)But I'm and:-#


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> I haven't known how to respond to this thread I'm working on something ](*,)But I'm and:-#


just watch the Shamwow vid I posted until ideas come.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Nice ***king thread you SHI##er...could have put more %^$#ing thought in this B*%$hing post and done something more worthy of FU$#*ng reading...try a GHOST topic you simple Fu*&ing looser...:twisted: .



Did you say once that you were a teacher?

That scares me.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Did you say once that you were a teacher?
> 
> That scares me.



Maybe Howard was drinking too? :-|


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris Michalek said:


> Maybe Howard was drinking too? :-|



Maybe you're right. The keyboard is dangerous equipment to operate drunk. :lol:


I seem to see a lot of it here lately.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I wonder how many on this board play red neck drinking games like "let's get drunk and take a bite from a dog without a sleeve."


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I've been to many police canine trials. Been part of a group thrown out of a hotel for letting the dogs swim in the pool. Hey it was 0200, no one else was using it. Two things never happened though when mass quantities of adult beverages were consumed; no gun play, no "dogging" anyone. One of our dirtest practical jokes though; sans alcohol, was to see a fellow dog handler, without a dog, walking across the training area. You would put your dog in the heel sit, tell the dog handler to stop, leave the dog and walk up and conduct a search of the person. Of course they were a little irritated, but really couldn't do anything at the time. 

DFrost


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I would like to show my many fans here some of the crap that I have to endure from time to time. It is amusing to me, as I just have that sort of humor I guess.

Here is one fan PM that I recieved recently.

Jeff, I understand you have had your weenie smacked...too ****ing bad. Understand this Chief, you step on my balls with your chicken shit posts done on this forum and with your MOD EDIT actions and I will dig DEEP into your closet and find shit to post!!!!!!! COURT RIGHT and READY!!!!!!!!!!!!!No threats, just facts..............

******** and I walk away with an understanding and I will not run him down here. If you notice not much has been said. Other than dog training, I like the guy. YOU don't even have the BALLS to answer shit about anything posted, wonder why? Failed your Ring test and I posted my stuff...check it out some day. My stuff is right! 

Video??? I'm still waiting for your fat ass to show us your current stuff/photos of your great decoying and dog training skills. And still pig ****er, I'm waiting for you to list the names, dates and locations of the "folks back east" you bullshit about. The problem is simple, you have none and can't show any...Just another punk bitch with nothing to back up as court right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Further more, in doing some "background" on you, I have found "issues" with the Marines, soccer, other forums, dog training, and the list goes on...some might make great court right information for this forum... What is it about you that you think you're soooo great? If you were so good,l you wouldn't be kicked off all these forums. Wonder why??????? 

To be even more honest, you do have some real good points and posts here, but the language and attitudes you throw out are so off the wall. I know many bartenders and they act better than you, and this doesn't even say a word about the quickie mart peeps!!!!!!!!!!

Ignore function....the function works both ways and the Mods have slapped my dick a few times here... stay out of my ass and I'll find reason to do the same...you have may number and address...there are and have been several forum people who have checked us out and all say the same thing, great operation and person. I figure that would frost your balls knowing that and yes, I understand the flavor a public forums..........

When you can post GOOD stuff and use good language skills, I enjoy some of your posts...some of these pet peeps don't understand working dog behaviors.





How cool is that ?? I don't have the rest, I usually delete them. I just thought it would be good to show everyone what speaking your mind gets you in the dog forum world.

This is not the first, or last I will get, and the little insecure boys and girls that write this shit just crack me up. LOL

I just thought that since Chris was drunk enough to post a goof thread on me, that this time I would try and dig up an old PM showing the kind of shit morons write to me when I call them on their bullshit. 

Luckily for me, **** the third helped out with a fresh one and here it is !! LOL


----------

